# Syrian hamster cage



## shan_x (Feb 20, 2021)

Hi everyone I need advice on getting a new cage for my Syrian hamster does anyone have any suggestions?
I’m finding that she’s currently biting the bars of the one she is in!


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

I have the ikea detolf for my gerbils and they love it  you can use it for a syrian. That is, if you have the space! Bar biting is normally a sign of stress and boredom, so a bigger cage is needed. The ikea detolf is huge (around 165 x 40 cm) and doesn't have any bars for them to chew. You just need to turn it on its side, take the door off, take the shelves out and make your own lid out of mesh. I've attached a picture of mine. Fish tanks are good too but get one second hand if possible as they are very pricey! I'm not sure how big your cage is, but the minimum for a hamster cage is 80 x 50 cm or 600 sq inches. There are some good barred cages which many people use on here, but in my opinion hamsters do need a little more depth than what any barred cage provides, they are burrowing animals just like gerbils so if I had a hamster I would still be giving them 9-11 inches as I do for my gerbils (some people do give them a separate dig box though if they have a barred cage).


----------



## shan_x (Feb 20, 2021)

Thank you very much x


----------



## shan_x (Feb 20, 2021)

Do you have a link to the Ikea detolf x


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

No problem! Yes I do, here it is https://www.ikea.com/gb/en/p/detolf-glass-door-cabinet-white-80269122/ it's £60 in the UK, but is available in all countries with Ikea, it's a glass display cabinet that you convert. There's loads of YouTube videos of people showing them. You can also get them second hand, I got mine for £22 on eBay


----------

